# mise a jour de mon ibook g3 sans mot de passe administrateur



## akron (29 Novembre 2010)

salut, c la premiere fois que j'utilise un forum de discussion, mais la je suis pommé...

voia  je possede un ibook g3 600mhz power pc, 128 mo...j'ai recemment changer  le disc dur qui avait lacher et l'on m'en a donne un qui marche nickel,  seul probleme, il appartenait a quelqu'un, donc je n'ais pas le mot de  passe administrateur et je ne peut donc pas faire de mise a jour... 

je  suis en panther 10.3.9 et j'aimerais passe au moin sous tiger  10.4.0.j'ai le dvd d'installation (pas original, mais qui a deja fait  ces preuve sur d'autres ordi). sur mon ibook ça ne marche pas ! pourquoi  ? 

j'ai fait la manip "pomme c" au demarrage, il affiche les langues, puis apres il bloque sur "preparation de l'installation" 

manque de ram ?
ou le driver ne reconnait pas le dvd ?

je vous remerci d'avance si vous avez la moindre idee ou si vous avez connu la même galere...by


----------



## lpl (29 Novembre 2010)

La RAM c'est un peu trop juste passe à 640 Mo.

Sinon tiger tourne nickel sur les G3.


----------



## akron (29 Novembre 2010)

merci, je pense aussi que ça vient de là... c cool a+


----------

